# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Πολλές TV από την ίδια κεραία, γίνεται;

## innova

Στο χώρο που χρησιμοποιώ θα ήθελα να έχω πολλές TV ταυτόχρονα σε διάφορα κανάλια. Έχω μόνο μία παροχή κεραιών (TV & ραδιόφωνο) στον τοίχο από την οποία τραβάω δύο καλώδια από την TV και άλλο ένα για άλλη TV από την παροχή του ραδιοφώνου για αναλογική λήψη.
Η ερώτησή μου είναι: με τα adaptor-άκια που βγάζουν 2-3 εξόδους μειώνεται η ισχύς του σήματος άρα και η ποιότητα, άρα δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω πατέντα να δίνω σήμα σε 6 τηλεοράσεις ταυτόχρονα; Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος; (ακόμη και η πατέντα με τα ανταπτοράκια δεν με ικανοποιεί γιατί κρέμονται από τη πρίζα του τοίχου και κάποια στιγμή δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή...)
Έχω και ενισχυτή κεραίας (από όταν ήμουν στην επαρχία) αν βοηθάει στην ενδυνάμωση του σήματος εσωτερικά για τις απώλειες από τα ανταπτοράκια (διακλαδωτήρες καλύτερα; ).

----------


## Αποστόλης1

ενισχυτής ιστού ή/και εσωτερικός ενισχυτής και διακλαδωτής F *βιδωτός"

----------


## innova

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Αποστόλη!
κάτι τέτοιο εννοείς; http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=22858

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Εξαρτάται  απο  την  ισχύ  και  τη  καθαρότητα  του  σήματος  που  δίνει  η  πρίζα  σου  αν  έχεις  ισχυρό  και  καθαρό  σήμα  σίγουρα  5-6  τηλεοράσεις  θα  παίξουν  με  τους  κατάλληλους  διακλαδωτήρες  αν  πάλι  το  σήμα  είναι  χαμηλό  και  'καθαρό'  θα  χρειαστείς  εναν  ενισχυτή  γραμμής  σαν  αυτόhttp://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=459&page=1

----------


## innova

DSC06198 enisx keraias resized.jpg έχω αυτό, να το δοκιμάσω;(είναι δύο κομμάτια για εσω-εξω χρήση, θα δοκιμάσω το εσωτερικό μόνο)
(ευχαριστώ φίλε Μάκη!)

----------


## ezizu

Αυτός είναι ενισχυτής ιστού. Το κουτί που πάει στον ιστό ,ουσιαστικά είναι ο ενισχυτής. Το εσωτερικό όπως λες κουτί ,είναι μόνο το τροφοδοτικό και κάποιο κύκλωμα διακλαδωτή  για να δίνει σήμα σε 2 TV. 
Οπότε και να το συνδέσεις δεν θα κάνεις απολύτως τίποτα. Αν χρειαστεί  να βάλεις ενισχυτή,( ανάλογα με το σήμα  που έχεις ,όπως σου γράφουν και παραπάνω )   θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα ενισχυτή γραμμής (κατά προτίμηση ρυθμιζόμενης απολαβής), μαζί με ένα διακλαδωτή τύπου F,για τον διαμοιρασμό του σήματος στις TV. 
Να σημειώσω βέβαια ,ότι για να μπορεί κάποιος να σου απαντήσει σωστά ,θα πρέπει να έχει γίνει μέτρηση του σήματος με πεδιόμετρο ,ώστε να γνωρίζει την ένταση ,την ποιότητα σήματος κ.ο.κ.
Λογικά δεν θέλεις κάτι ισχυρότερο ( όσο αφορά τον ενισχυτή ) ,νομίζω ότι θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου με έναν ενισχυτή γραμμής (εκτός αν έχεις πολύ αδύνατο-κακό σήμα ,οπότε μετά πάει αλλού το πράγμα ).

----------


## innova

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Σήφη!
Μάλλον έχω καλούτσικο σήμα, εδώ και ένα μήνα όμως κάποιος πείραξε τις κεραίες και χάθηκαν τα κρατικά κανάλια από την ψηφιακή λήψη (τα αναλογικά είναι οκ). Το ίδιο ισχύει και σε ένα ακόμη διαμέρισμα.
Μου έχουν εξηγήσει συμφορουμίτες εδώ πως πρέπει να το τσεκάρω αλλά ακόμη δεν μπόρεσα...

(εκτός του πεδιόμετρου, υπάρχει τρόπος μέτρησης της ποιότητας του σήματος που βγάζει η κάθε συγκεκριμένη πρίζα ; )

----------

